# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  خطای A network-related or instance-specific error

## اوبالیت به بو

درود بر شما

بنده وقتی می خوام با SQL Server به هاست مورد نظر وصل بشم با این خطا مواجه میشم:
Untitlded.jpg

آی پی نام کاربری و رمز عبور همگی صحیح هستند.
فایروال غیر فعال است.
پورت SQL هم باز است.

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید مشکل از کجا می تونه باشه؟

----------


## mehdiomnia

این خطارو باید چیکار کنیمش ؟ اخه چرا جوابی ندادن تو انجمن چیو سرچ کنیم میاد جوابش هرچی میزنیم یا پیدا نمیشه یا سه تا تایپیک میاد که یکیشم ماله asp.net هست نه visual
یکی جواب بده

----------


## ferdin

تو قسمت SQL Server Service Configuration Manager ، روی Client Protoco کلیک کنید و در پنجره سمت راست چک کنید که گزینه TCP/IP فعال (Enable) باشد.

----------

